# Shipping boxes help



## lapequesalsera (Feb 19, 2012)

Where do you guys get your boxes/flat envelopes to ship your printed photos?


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 19, 2012)

I haven't shipped photos, however, I worked in shipping for quite a while, and always go to ULINE - Shipping Boxes, Shipping Supplies, Packaging Materials, Packing Supplies for supplies.


----------



## lapequesalsera (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a bunch of generic boxes and envelops from Staples.  They have 'Photo Mailers' which are ridged envelopes.  I've used them on occasion, but I'd personally like more protection when sending my photo.

A big name/company is photo boxes/packages is TAP.  They have a huge range of packaging.  My lab carries their stuff, so I just get it there when I need something.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 21, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> I have a bunch of generic boxes and envelops from Staples.  They have 'Photo Mailers' which are ridged envelopes.  I've used them on occasion, but I'd personally like more protection when sending my photo.
> 
> A big name/company is photo boxes/packages is TAP.  They have a huge range of packaging.  My lab carries their stuff, so I just get it there when I need something.



And both of those options are a hell of a lot better priced than ULine! LOVE what ULine offers, but they are outrageous.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 21, 2012)

Uline is good if you need to buy in bulk. And I mean BULK. For smaller quantities thay just don't work. TAP has a lot of photography specific packaging like Mike said. Also your printer (if you use a lab) sometimes offers free or low cost shipping supplies. If you are looking for branded supplies, talk to local printers. Paper weighs a lot and shipping can cost more than the product. But if you can pick it up locally you save some $$$


----------



## lapequesalsera (Feb 22, 2012)

Most of the prints are delivered personally, but there are those out of town relatives that order a few of the prints and I want to find something that works.


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep! ULINE for me too.


----------



## herrickphoto (Jul 6, 2012)

I just found a site which makes custom boxes at pretty reasonable prices. I just put in the box dimensions. Worth a look.

https://www.ascdirect.co.uk/box_builder.asp


----------



## bratkinson (Jul 6, 2012)

Check out USPS.COM (the post office).  Their boxes and envelopes are FREE for priority mail (2-3 days).  Their envelopes are basically shirt-cardboard quality, but sandwiching your photos between 2 pieces of corregated cardboard should be more than enough protection from being bent.  Or use one of their smaller box sizes, put the photos in a zip-lock bag, and fill the rest of the box with packing peanuts, bubble wrap, or whatever, to prevent crushing.  Although photo-mailers are 'right sized' for what you're sending, you can't beat FREE from the post office!


----------



## KmH (Jul 6, 2012)

Photos put in boxes or envelopes make a better presentation if the boxes and envelopes are 'pretty' rather than looking like common freight.


----------



## GerryDavid (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm going to get some 8x10 mailers from uline probably, but I dont really like how generic the stuff is.  I want to brand my stuff so people will know its from me just by looking at hte packaging, or at least that is my goal.  

Also, for larger purchases *things that would require a box* I prefer to hand deliver them to the customer.  It takes some time out of your schedule but I love seeing their reaction when they look at their large wall portrait or their custom books.    Plus I think it makes them feel a bit special that I took the time to do that, making it more personal.


----------

